# Occasional disconnects with RTL8172U

## juanbobo

I've got a usb wifi card using the RTL8172U driver and the connectivity and performance are fine with it, but at random intervals I get disconnected for 15 seconds or a little more.  I'm not sure what could be causing this, if it's a limitation of the driver or what.  Any help would be appreciated   :Wink: 

----------

## saellaven

I set my dad up with a box that has a RNX-N150UBE wireless dongle on it. I installed gentoo over the wireless card and never noticed any problems with disconnects. It's paired with a WRT54GL router on another floor of the house and is using encryption.

It's running gentoo-sources-3.3.0 with the r8712u driver.

What kernel are you running?

----------

## juanbobo

I am running the 3.2.12 kernel and using a D-Link DIR-615 router.  I thought that maybe the group key update interval might have something to do with the disconnects, but that would be on regular intervals, this seems to happen at random times.

----------

## saellaven

Do you have anything else going on with USB that could be causing either data or power spikes, like a USB hard drive? If the bus is getting flooded or there isn't enough power to go around, that could cause disconnects.

----------

## juanbobo

I only have a usb mouse and keyboard at the moment.

----------

## juanbobo

After trying everything I reset the router to default settings and reconfigured and it appears to have solved the problem so far.

----------

